# Banshee



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Just got a banshee and wow. Is all I can say I thought my brute was the fastest! This thing is outrageous it has dual trinity stage 4 exhaust and v force reeds and its outrageous. But I love it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Them 2 strokes are a *BLAST !!!!*


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

U think that banshee is fast find an old quadzilla and if u find one you better buy it

I've always wanted a banshee but really nowhere to ride it around here

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've put a lot of hours on a banshee. Great bike. Great memories. 

I agree with quadzilla. That was always my dream bike. 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Banshees are fun especially all modded up, and I've never seen a quadzilla around


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Think they quit making them in 89 its a 500cc 2 stroke

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been behind the bar of all kinds zilla, banshee, tectae even a 250R three wheeler with a CR500 motor in it on alcohol. Scary fast!!! By far my favorite is the 250R fourwheeler.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

sloboy said:


> I've been behind the bar of all kinds zilla, banshee, tectae even a 250R three wheeler with a CR500 motor in it on alcohol. Scary fast!!! By far my favorite is the 250R fourwheeler.


Sorry I led this post off topic but I love 2 strokes lol

Now I love me a old square frame 250R too but still like the zilla better, ugly as heck but will fly stock and will tighten the buttcheaks with a pipe jet and p&p

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------

